# Chasquido en amplificador de 130w rms



## gaston sj (Nov 23, 2006)

hola a todos mi duda es que hace como un año que hice un amplificador de 130w rms y andaba bien pero un dia se averió por que se cocinaron los transistores de potencia y la repare pero ::la impedancia de carga es de 8 ohm y cuando la bajo a 6.5 ohm empieza a hacer como un chasquido y mientras bajo mas la impedancia mas lo hace pero lo hace solo cuan sube mas o menos de los 20w o sea muy poca potencia y esta semana ise otro igual y ese es nuevo osea fuente nueva transformador nuevo y por las dudas lo que consume son 3 amperes le compre de 4 amperes y cuando lo hago andar hace el mismo ruido que el otro pero no entiendo por que ya que la fuente ta bien filtrada  pero no hallo la solucion si alguien le ha pasado se lo agradeceria que me responda  un saludo

gaston


----------



## frezamu (Nov 27, 2006)

verifico los transistores de salida puede que sean la misma referencia pero no el mismo fabricante de los primeros y sus parámetros son totalmente distinto y este descalibra el amplificador
prueba con otros o verifica el fabricante de los anteriores y trata que te los garanticen al comprarlos


----------



## shocky (Nov 27, 2006)

Ajustaste la corriete de polarizacion de los transistores, no vaya a ser que esten mal polarizados.
Normalmente hay un preset para estos.
Saludos y suerte.


----------



## gaston sj (Nov 28, 2006)

hola atodos y gracias por las respuestas

los transistores ahora son unos toshiba y antes habia usado los mj 15015 y con los 2 hace lo mismo el diseño del amplificador no requiere calibracion  asi que me parece muy estraño ya que me dijero que es un buen amplificador y casi nunca ha tenido problemas el que lo aiga armado mmmmmmmmm solo ami me pasan estas cosas boy a probar con los 2sc3858 aber que pasa ya que son mas caros aa y me recomendaron los mj802 bue voy a preobar que susede un saludo


----------



## shocky (Nov 29, 2006)

Prodrias mostrarnos el circuito para que te podamos ayudar un poco mas.
A lo mejor no son los transistores de potencia.
Se puede haber cagado alguna etapa previa.
Y si es posible dime que capacidad le has puesto a tu fuente.
Gracias


----------



## frezamu (Nov 29, 2006)

Hola los mj son los mismos 2n3055 los tiene que conseguir de calidad preferiblemente toshiba  y mándanos el plano para verificar si el error puede estar en otra parte puede estar en lo driver los cambiaste
 En ultimo móntale en paralelo otro transistor claro las bases tienes que ponerles una resistencia de unos 47 ohmios unir los colectores i los emisores con esto mejoras la corriente de salida puede ser este otro problema que los nuevos transistores no soporten la corriente lo mejor escanea el diagrama y mandándolo


----------



## gaston sj (Nov 29, 2006)

hola  atodos y gracias por las respuestas

no tengo problema en postear el circuito placa e impreso pero no se como se hace si alguien me puede desir los pasos a seguir para escanear o sabar foto con la web cam y la fuente que estoy usando de+/-50vcc de 3amperes y los filtros son de 4700uf por 50v y probe con los de 63v y no hay diferencia bue espero que me puedan explicar como posteo las imagenes un saludo


----------



## crazysound (Dic 4, 2006)

Hola Gastón, me parece que conozco el esquema: lleva 4 tips y 2 complementarios de salida. 
Si es así, avisame y te doy la solución. Chau!


----------



## gaston sj (Ene 1, 2007)

hola crazysound correcto lleba 2 tip31c y 2 tip 32c y los complementarios de salida son los 2n3055h saludos y el transformador deve ser de 2.8 a eficaces yo le he puesto uno de 4 amperes asi que no deveria tener problema con la corriente ahora si saludos


----------



## crazysound (Ene 29, 2007)

Hola Gastón, el problema no sos vos a mí me pasó lo mismo. La solución es ponerle a la salida otro tr en paralelo en c/rama. Chau!


----------



## gaston sj (Feb 10, 2007)

HOLA no me quedo claro como poner el transistor en paralelo con el izquierdo o el derecho o dos uno para cada uno? saludos


----------



## crazysound (Feb 11, 2007)

Hola Gastón, es uno para cada rama.


----------



## gaston sj (Feb 11, 2007)

hola disculpen mi ignorancia pero los transistores nuevos tengo que ponerlo en un disipador?


----------



## RUDA (Feb 13, 2007)

gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> hola disculpen mi ignorancia pero los transistores nuevos tengo que ponerlo en un disipador?



Hola gaston, tu equipo originalmente trae 2 transistores de salida uno por cada rama tipo 2n3055 o similar estos estan montados en un disipador con mica y separadores plasticos , grasa etc....si???
ahora bien sobre ese disipador hay que colgarles los otros 2 transistores nuevos, aislados con mica y separadores y grasa siliconada y conectarlos en paralelo uno por cada rama, así la salida quedara con 2 tr en una rama y 2 en la otra.........RUDA


----------



## jorgehoracio (Jun 18, 2008)

Hola!  revisa los transistores de proteccion contra cortocircuitos en la etapa de salida, si estan quemados te quitan exitacion de las bases de los transistores de salida.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 18, 2008)

Si ustedes estudian o queman varios amplificador de ese tipo se daran cuenta de que es demasiada la potencia que esos pobres transistores de salida estan ofreciendo, en comparacion con lo que pueden tolerar. por eso es que como dijo crazy cre, se deben colocar mas transistores iguales, en paralelo a la salida.

que significa esto?, que deben  en un disipador mas grande, colocar varios transistores por canal, 2 o 3 o mas, en paralelo, o sea, colector con colector, emisor con emisor y base con base, para q estos transistores trabajen todos juntos, logren mayor potencia y se esfuercen mucho menos.

obviamente todo disipado y aislado correspondientemente!

saludos.


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 19, 2008)

hola veo que me an respondido .. aca les dejo el diagrama del amplificador ..gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## huki (Jul 28, 2008)

amigo gaston sj te cuento que tengo el mismo problema con ese amplificador. y no puedo sacarle ese ruido,solamente lo hace cuando esta a muy bajo volumen pero despues funciona de maravilla.uso los 2n30055 de toshiba el pre. que tengo es con el tda1524a y una fuente de +50v-0-50v por 6amp.ahora te pregunto lograste sacarle ese chaskido si es asi por favor decime como lo lograste asi yo hago lo mismo.bueno saludos y suerte


----------



## leop4 (Jul 28, 2008)

El que yo tengo no hiso ningun ruido y eso que lo tengo con dos transistores truchisimos jajaja.


----------



## leop4 (Jul 28, 2008)

bueno hay dice que le pongas otros 2n3055 de cada lado, y los ruidos se van. si queres yo te paso otro esquema con otro pcb avisame y te lo paso ok.. chau.


----------



## gaston sj (Jul 29, 2008)

hola le puse 2 transistore de potencia en paralelo a los que tenia.. y el zener que es de 3.3 v lo cambie por uno de 6.3v no se si el diseño que isiste lleva el zener .. pero si no lo lleva no te agas problema solo ponele los trasts en paralelo y me contas-- saludos


----------



## leop4 (Jul 29, 2008)

para que el zener que funcion cumple en el circuito?


----------



## gaston sj (Jul 29, 2008)

limita la tesion a los transistores pequeños (bc) creo que a los 547..


----------



## huki (Jul 30, 2008)

ok leop4 pasame el pcb asi pruevo con ese,pero tambien le voy a poner los otros 2n3055 en paralelo.ah tambien le tengo que agregar otras resisitencias?


----------



## huki (Ago 3, 2008)

leop4 te cuento que le puse los otros 2n3055 pero sigue igual,tambien le puse dos resisitencias como tienen los otros dos pero no pasa nada.que hago ahora,espero respuestas saludos y gracias.


----------



## leop4 (Ago 3, 2008)

ok aca te lo dejo  tipea free user para descargar. abajo te dejo las fotos de este mismo para que sepas que anda


----------



## huki (Ago 13, 2008)

leop4 te cuento que arme el amplificador.que posteaste y la verdad que me quede muy impresionado de de la potencia que entrega y sin nada de chaskidos,en cuanto pueda subo las fotos de como quedo.otra cosa tendrias algun otro amplificador. de mas potencia que me puedas pasar, algo mas de 200,300 o de 400 wrms pero que realmente funcione y que lo ayas montado,bueno saludos y suerte.


----------



## santiago (Ago 13, 2008)

en el post diagramas amplificador hay muchos 
luciperro (le tengo plena confianza) posteo uno de 600, otro de 300 y uno de 100, y hay otros mas, todos con pcbs y demas

saludos


----------



## huki (Ago 20, 2008)

les queria hacer una pregunta sobre un amplificador, de 250w no se si reales pero lo queria saber y mi consulta es si alguien por casualidad a montado este amplificador,de la marca aries ya que dispongo del esquema para montarlo ,pero no queria cometer el error de montarlo y que no funcione o mas bien de quemar todo bueno este es el esquema.espero me ayuden saludos y gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 20, 2008)

huki dijo:
			
		

> les queria hacer una pregunta sobre un amplificador, de 250w no se si reales pero lo queria saber y mi consulta es si alguien por casualidad a montado este amplificador,de la marca aries ya que dispongo del esquema para montarlo ,pero no queria cometer el error de montarlo y que no funcione o mas bien de quemar todo bueno este es el esquema.espero me ayuden saludos y gracias.



Ese amplificador muy posiblemente llegue a 250W ya que esta trabajando en modo puente, pero es un diseño muy "Pobre", lo se te traducirá en una distorsión importante.
Te aconsejo que busques en el foro algún amplificador similar con mejores características


----------



## leop4 (Ago 20, 2008)

que bueno que te haya andado este nunca falla, lo haces y anda a la primera eso si cuando terminas de armarlo te agarra un dolor de cabeza jejeje. te digo que se relaciona muy bien con el tl072 asi que abajo te lo dejo esta provado por mi y no tiene ningun ruido tampoco, jaja. tambien te dejo un vumetro digital. si no tenes el programa de pcb wizard avisame y  telo paso a imagen nos vemos.


----------



## huki (Ago 21, 2008)

leop4 no tengo el pcb wizard mejor pasamelo a imagenes,ygracias ahh una pregunta y perdona que joda no se si viste que estoy en busca de otro amplificador, pero este es de mas de 200w rms.la pregunta es sobre el amplificador, de 400w de ladelec,sabes cual es el pcb que debo usar ya que aparecen varios pcb y no se cual es el que funciona realmente y tanpoco entiendo mucho eso de las verciones complementarias y cuasi-complementaria,bueno si sabes algo de este amplificador,me lo haces saber o de algun otro pero que funcione.saludos y gracias.


----------



## mnicolau (Ago 21, 2008)

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> que bueno que te haya andado este nunca falla, lo haces y anda a la primera eso si cuando terminas de armarlo te agarra un dolor de cabeza jejeje. te digo que se relaciona muy bien con el tl072 asi que abajo te lo dejo esta provado por mi y no tiene ningun ruido tampoco, jaja. tambien te dejo un vumetro digital. si no tenes el programa de pcb wizard avisame y  telo paso a imagen nos vemos.



Lo probaste a ese vúmetro leo? no se están tocando todos los pads del IC?

Ah y dejé una nueva versión de ese pre, ahora se puede usar cable mallado en la entrada y salida...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about24097.html

Saludos


----------



## leop4 (Ago 21, 2008)

de ese amplificador que me decis no se nada yo trato de hacer amplificadores sencillos  nada mas pero igual busca en este foro hay un post sobre ese amplificador que muchos lo hicieron , y sobre el vu si esta provado y funciona muy bien, sobre los pads cuando lo imprimis en atwork se ve bien y no se toca ningun pad jeje.


----------



## leop4 (Sep 7, 2008)

hola a todos estoy apunto de terminar el amplificador de 100W ya tengo las dos placas el gabinete y el transformador de 36+36 6A que esta 100$ jajaja. me deven faltar unos dias, cuando lo termine pondre las fotos en (fotos de amplificador echos en casa) jeje igual les voy actualizando la información y como va quedando.


----------



## handres23 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hola a todos, hace unos dias realice este amplificador de 130W stereo y suena de maravilla, excelente potencia, no he tenido problemas de ningun tipo y espero no tenerlos, lo alimento con +-50V con los 2n3055 solo me queda colocarle el ventilador ya que a gran potencia se calientan bastantes. 
saludos.


----------



## leop4 (Sep 21, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmm depende el disipador yo le puse el mas grande que tenia y sin ventiladores no calienta para nada y me alegro que te haya gustado jaja. buena suerte.


----------



## jcs12 (Nov 6, 2008)

hola a todos, soy cristian tengo dos modulos armados de 130w c/u con 2 3055 con un transformador de 36+36 x 6amp que con se va  fuente mas o menos 50v, hasta ahi bien, lo que me viene pasando hace tiempo en uno de los modulos  se me carbonizan alguna de las resisitencias de 100ohms x 1w y me augerea la placa, y me quema los dos trans. 3055,es decir por un tiempo anda yoya y despues se quema solo uno de los modulos, siempre el mismo, ya  hice la placa nueva un par de veces y siempre cae en lo mismo, estas placas las copie de un amigo que tiene la original marca modul technics es muy similar a la rca que mostraron mas atras, si alguien me podria dar alguna solución a este problema me seria de gran ayuda....
otra cosa las resistencias de ceramica como se miden porque por fuera estan bien.....
Les adjunto 2 imagenes de las dos placas mas el disipador......saludos Jcs12...


----------



## ricardodeni (Nov 7, 2008)

hola jcs12, los cables de los transistores de salida estan muy largos, eso puede traer problemas, todas las veces que reemplazaste los transistores quemados los compraste en el mismo local de electronica ? asegurate de conseguir siempre los originales.
en una foto que pusiste en otro post vi que para el cable de entrada usaste cable comun, ahi tenes que usar si o si cable blindado.
otra cosa que haria es cambiar los diodos que fijan la corriente de reposo del amplificador, por ahi tenes alguno fuera de valor y hace que se queme la salida.

saludos.


----------



## leop4 (Nov 7, 2008)

hola a todos yo estoy por terminar este amplificador y no tuve problema alguno, salvo por que casi siempre se me toca el positivo del parlante con masa y me quema todo jaja. mañana tengo que comprar los componentes para repararlo o hacer una placa nueva jejeje. ricardodeni tiene razon hace los cables lo mas corto posible sino tenes caida de tensión y eso hace que el amplificador tenga consecuencias.


----------



## jcs12 (Nov 8, 2008)

a q cable te referis al de la entrada de señal, o cual porque en esta yo estoy usando cable mayado, y eso de los cables lo mas corto posible no estoy seguro porque siempre tiene problemas la misma placa la de la derecha de la imagen, la otra se me quemo pero la agarre justo cuando la resistencia hechava humo solamente,creo q cambiando los 3055 tiene q andar.....la otra nose? podra ser el disipador q se quede corto?

otra cosa las resistencias de ceramica de 5w 0,33ohms como se miden porque por fuera estan bien, si se miden con tester como se hace?¿?¿?saludos jcs12.....


----------



## juanma (Nov 8, 2008)

gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> hola atodos y gracias por las respuestas
> 
> los transistores ahora son unos toshiba y antes habia usado los mj 15015 y con los 2 hace lo mismo el diseño del amplificador no requiere calibracion  asi que me parece muy estraño ya que me dijero que es un buen amplificador y casi nunca ha tenido problemas el que lo aiga armado mmmmmmmmm solo ami me pasan estas cosas boy a probar con los 2sc3858 aber que pasa ya que son mas caros aa y me recomendaron los mj802 bue voy a preobar que susede un saludo



Creeme que no me resisti a marcarte los horrores ortograficos   

jcs12, se refiere a los cables de los transistores.



			
				jcs12 dijo:
			
		

> otra cosa las resistencias de ceramica de 5w 0,33ohms como se miden porque por fuera estan bien, si se miden con tester como se hace?¿?¿?saludos jcs12.....



Como se mide su valor? o la tension que hay en ellas?
Para medir su valor ohmico tenes que sacarlas de la plaqueta y medirlas. No las medias directamente en la placa.

Respecto a los zumbidos y chasquidos, asegurense de tener una buena conexion de tierra.
Exitos


----------



## jcs12 (Nov 13, 2008)

hola soy cristian, ya casi funcionan a full,  le cambie los transistores y un par de cpmponentes dudosos y le puse un disipador individual a cada modulo que es el que viene original con la potencia, el q yo tenia era comparandolo con los dos q le puse era 5 centimetros mas chico asi q un detalle menos(lo de la temperatura) igual le voy a poner un cooler  12v con una llave de corte,   otra cosa como son los cables blindados alguien tiene alguna imagen p q no se cual es, ya hice andar las 2 potencias lo que si la que se quemo los transistores 3055 calientan un poco mas q los de la otra no se a q se deve por eso queria provar lo del cable blindado, espero alguien me pueda ayudar, saludos jcs12....


----------



## sebas86 (Dic 21, 2008)

Hola Leop4, te comento lo de mi amplificador:

cambie los dos 2n3055 y sigue haciendo el mismo ruido y uno me calienta y el otro no,,,....que puede ser? incluso medi los que saque para ver si estaban quemados y no estaban en corto, es decir, todavia funcionan,

puede ser otro elemento de la placa el que me este jodiendo el amplificador?

bueno espero tu respuesta, gracias.


----------



## leop4 (Dic 24, 2008)

bueno bueno bueno por lo que veo la placa en el otro post me dijiste que la havias echo al reves es mejor hacerla de nuevo con el metodo de la plancha que es como la hice yo y montar todos los componentes de vuelta, porque si la placa tiene un minimo problema va a hacer casi imposible encontrarlo y solucionarlo, si la placa esta bien echa entonces si va andar porque no savemos que puede ser. asi que empecemos por lo basico usa una placa nueva desde 0 con componentes nuevos por si algun dia te pasa algo sacas repuestos de la primera placa que hisiste como hise yo y ademas la primera ves que hice este amplificador me anduvo perfecto auque tenia problemas del positivo del parlante con masa le hice algunas modificaciones como cambiarle los tips 31C por 41C y 32C por 42C y 2n3055 por MJ15015 que son mucho mejores tomate esas precausiones y despues me cuentas ok.


----------



## sebas86 (Ene 1, 2009)

Hola leop, ante todo un Feliz año nuevo¡¡¡¡ y que tengas un muy buen año 2009.....
ahora si......termine de hacer la plaqueta como decis vos desde cero, pero no con los componentes que me dijistes, como cambiar los tips 31c por 41c y eso, con los componentes que dice en la hoja de datos, y no me anda, sigue haciendo ese sumbido, lo que hice fue tocar las puntas de la salida del amplificador con la entrada del parlante y hace un chasquido, y de esa manera comprobe ( creo) que por la salida me esta sacando el voltaje, por que el parlante se comporta como si le estuvieras poniendole tension no señal de audio, que puede estar pasando? cambio ahora todos los tips y los 2 2n3055 por todo lo que medecis vos y me fijo? es que todavia no me anda y estoy gastando bastante....por favor decime....saludos....y gracias.

la fuente que estoy usando es una normal de 36 volts que con un doblador de tension obtengo +52 y -52 volts....el circuito lo saque de donde sauqe el de construya su video rockola, el q me pasastes vos.
sirve igual no?

bueno ahora si gracias....
estoy a la espera de tu respuesta.


----------



## gaston sj (Ene 1, 2009)

hola jcs .. el cable blindado es el que lleva un hilo aislado en el medio y este esta embuelto con hilos de cobre entrelazados... el del medio se utiliza para el positivo y el cobre que lo recubre para el negativo . esto se utiliza para que la malla que seria negativo apantalle o le sirva de escudo alas interferencias... el cable ese es el que usan las rca de los dvd..y que caliente mas una etapa que la otra no se debe al cable que estas utilizando puede ser causado por la corriente de reposo de los transistores o que no esten apareados y uno tenga mas ganancia que otro por el hfe con un multitester comun podes medirlo. saludos-


----------



## leop4 (Ene 1, 2009)

hola sebas86 mira tardaste bastante en contestar este post ya que ese mensaje lo puse como hace 2 semanas atras jajaja y si pusiste un mensaje quedate tranqui que yo todos los dias de la semana reviso el post y el de amplificador gran señal jeje. bueno vamos alo nuestro por lo que veo no hisiste lo que te dije en el mensaje de arriba porque ahora vas a tener que desoldar todo de nuuevo y eso puede afectar otros componentes como diodos y bc337 o 547 y tambien tendrias que sacarle unas cuantas fotos para ver bien la pcb que hisiste y bue es solo comprobar nada mas fijate que no es mucho quilombo agarrar el tester poner la perilla en el buzzer y empesar a buscar el error pero una solo pista una sola que este cortada y el amplificador no va eee no va jajaaj tambien creo que le estas pasando demasiado voltaje este funciona con +-36 que despues son 48+48 6A si le vas a aumentar el voltage cambia los 2N por los JM15015 ok espero que te aya servido de algo todo esto jeje chau y un feliz 2009 para todos.             otra cosa los datashet aveses son muy malos para la información.


----------



## sebas86 (Ene 2, 2009)

bueno hoy lo hago y te cuento..... pero la fuente que estoy usando esta bien....digo si cambio los 2n3055 por los mj15015 ?
y otra cosa....los tips ademas de las tres patas que van conectadas a la plaqueta tengo que conectar algo mas? osea viste la parte que toca el disipadorsito chiquito que lleva va conectado a algun lado o simplemete las tres patas del tip y listo? y finalmente gracias....


saludos...


----------



## leop4 (Ene 2, 2009)

si nada mas fijate tambien que los 2N o MJ no se esten tocando entre si y que los cables esten bien conectados : base con base emisor con emisor y catodo con catodo.


----------



## sebas86 (Ene 4, 2009)

Leop gracias por tu respuesta.... pero te falto responderme algo....fijate en el segundo parrafo lo que pregunto sobre los tips....


gracias....


----------



## leop4 (Ene 4, 2009)

no eso no te agas problema que solo van las tres patas y nada mas.


----------



## sebas86 (Ene 5, 2009)

Hola Leop te comento que cambie todo como vos me decis, cambie los 2n3055 por los mj, cambie los tips por los 41 y 42, todo y cuando lo conecto sigue haciendo el mismo ruido, lo bueno que note es que ahora los dos mj se entivian....antes un solo 2n3055 se entiviaba...

pero bueno ya me gaste como 100 pesos y no logro hacer que funcione, asi que voy a optar por armar el stk de 120 + 120 por canal, vos que opinas?

tenes algun diagrama sobre el dibujo que va en la plaqueta del lado del cobre sobre el stk 401-140 ?

gracias....


----------



## gaston sj (Ene 5, 2009)

no te rindas sebas... cambia el zener y revisa bien todo.. y proba si tenes alguna duda avisanos.... yo esube como 4 meses comprando transistores hasta que me andubo ,, ahora la conozco mejor que a mi novia,, ! no me hace rabiar nunca.! he hecho varias ya de esas.. y 0  problemas .. lo que si es media arizca jajaja.. bueno si tenes alguna duda concreta pregunta y con gusto te responderemos . saludos


----------



## sebas86 (Ene 5, 2009)

Bueno voy a seguir intentando....y por que zener lo cambio....?


----------



## leop4 (Ene 5, 2009)

no entiendo yo lo hice en version mini y anduvo bien. porque no te anda? fijate de no estar invirtiendo la polaridad y esas cosas cualquier error que haya y nunca te va andar


----------



## gaston sj (Ene 6, 2009)

por uno de 3.3v... como el q lleva... fijate q a veses engañan al medirlos.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 6, 2009)

Perdón que me meta, pero lo de Sebas86 suena a un offset de voltaje en la salida.
Sin tocar ni cambiar nada, sin parlante conectado y con la entrada conectada a tierra, encendé el amplificador.
Medí con el tester qué voltaje de continua tenés en la salida. Son aceptables hasta unos 200mV (y eso es bastante), idealmente tendrían que ser 0mV.
El ruido puede venir de ahí o de haber conectado mal la masa (el bendito bucle), o de ambas cosas.

Medí el offset como te indico más arriba y si podés, posteá una foto donde se vean las conexiones que hiciste en tu amplificador (cables de entrada, salida, alimentación y demás).

Supongo que todas las soldaduras están bien hevhas, porque de ahí también puede venir el ruido. Una soldadura fría puede hacer un mal contacto y meterte ruido.

Saludos


----------



## sebas86 (Ene 9, 2009)

Gracias Leop, Gaston y cacho, voy a probar como dicen y les cuento.....

saludos.....


----------



## sebas86 (Feb 19, 2009)

Leop tengo una duda, ante todo gracias por resolverme siempre mis dudas e inquietudes.
Mi pregunta es la siguiente, estuve mirando el datasheet del integrado stk 401-140 que entrega 120+120 ( es estereo) y en donde van conectados los parlantes tiene en paralelo a las resistencias R5 y R15 unas resistencias de 3 micro ohms no? ahora bien se compran esas o se fabrican? y si se fabricasen como se hace? otra pregunta cuanto puede consumir ese integrado?


Eso por un lado, por otro te queria preguntar, me quiero hacer un amplificador para usarlo exclusivamente para un subwofer que voy a conectar tanto en la compu como en el dvd, y que el mismo va a ir adentro de la caja del subwofer. ahora mi pregunta es la siguiente que integhrado me conviene usar? yo tengo pensado usar el amplificador que dejo en datos adjuntos ( voy a hacer el amplificador TDA 2040 con 2 integrados que segun el datasheet entrega en 8 ohms mas de 30 watts)  me conviene? le voy a poner a ese amplificador este pre http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/audio/008/index.html,  que lo saque de este foro alguien lo publico creo que fuistes vos, no importa,lo bueno es que podes regular la frecuencia de corte entonces coloco el pre, luego el amplificador ( todo en la misma caja de madera para el subwofer ) asi me queda un lindo subwofer.

Bueno gracias por leer esto y responderme.

saludos y estoy a la espera de tu respuesta.


----------



## sebas86 (Feb 19, 2009)

Veo que no se adjunto bien el STk ni la pagina aca los dejo.

www.electronics-lab.com/projects/audio/008/index.html este es el pre


----------



## pppppo (Mar 8, 2009)

La resistencia de 22k del circuito de proteccion  contra sobrecorriente tiene un valor de 4.7k.Cambiala y comentame como anda .Yo tengo en estereo armado y anda desde hace 12 o 15 años sin problemas con 15015 y un par de modificaciones para los agudos


----------



## sebas86 (Abr 2, 2009)

No entendi bien perdona, cual tengo que cambiar y por cual valor?


gracias.


----------



## pppppo (Abr 10, 2009)

la que esta entre las de 1k en el circuito de proteccion.Una vez me paso que oscilaba en alta frecuencia y se fue cambiando el cond de 1n del 32c que estaba fusilado


----------



## el2050 (Nov 7, 2009)

Me permito dar unba sugerencia: el amplificador en cuestion funciona realmente muy bien perooooooo: hay que agregarle la red de ZOBEL y el choke a la salida, esto es entre la union de las resistencias de .33 ohm 5 w y masa (ojo! masa y no polo negativo porque es fuente partida) un capacitor de .1 uF x 100 V con una resistencia en serie d 10 ohm 2 watt y luego en serie con el parlante un conjunto en paralelo de una resistencia de 22 ohm 2 w con una bobina de 10 espiras de alambre de 1 mm soldado en paralelo con la resistencia, OJO con este detalle que nadie le presta atenciaon y cuando se conecta un bafle con divisor de frecuencias la combinacion de bobinas y capacitores del divisor configura una carga compleja que hace autooscilar al ampli y al embalaje termico no lo para nadie etc etc


----------



## nicolasgomezz (Nov 24, 2009)

leop4 dijo:


> hola a todos yo estoy por terminar este amplificador y no tuve problema alguno, salvo por que casi siempre se me toca el positivo del parlante con masa y me quema todo jaja. Mañana tengo que comprar los componentes para repararlo o hacer una placa nueva jejeje. Ricardodeni tiene razon hace los cables lo mas corto posible sino tenes caida de tensión y eso hace que el amplificador tenga consecuencias.


disculpa tendrias el pcb y listado de componentes de ese ampli,muchas gracias.


----------



## Neodymio (Nov 21, 2011)

el2050 dijo:


> Me permito dar unba sugerencia: el amplificador en cuestion funciona realmente muy bien perooooooo: hay que agregarle la red de ZOBEL y el choke a la salida, esto es entre la union de las resistencias de .33 ohm 5 w y masa (ojo! masa y no polo negativo porque es fuente partida) un capacitor de .1 uF x 100 V con una resistencia en serie d 10 ohm 2 watt y luego en serie con el parlante un conjunto en paralelo de una resistencia de 22 ohm 2 w con una bobina de 10 espiras de alambre de 1 mm soldado en paralelo con la resistencia, OJO con este detalle que nadie le presta atenciaon y cuando se conecta un bafle con divisor de frecuencias la combinacion de bobinas y capacitores del divisor configura una carga compleja que hace autooscilar al ampli y al embalaje termico no lo para nadie etc etc



Puede ser esto mismo? en qué me varia cambiar los valores?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 21, 2011)

Cx *DEBE* ser cerámico y no de poliester.


----------



## Jose Romano (Feb 25, 2014)

por favor alguien me podria dar la PCB del amplificador de 130 W de plaquetodo. Gracias



El amplificador de 130w de RCA que aparece por todo el foro no lo puedo hacer andar en el simulador. En cambio el de plaquetodo anda muy bien. Ahora necesitaria el impreso para armarlo.


----------



## electrojose21 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hola colegas estoy armando la placa de Aries de 130w en vercion estéreo una anda perfecto y la.otra me tira los 50v en la salida que puede ser. Ya medi todo y esta bien. Es más las compare en medición y me dan lo mismo.


----------



## Jose Romano (Mar 4, 2014)

Hola Electrojosé, estas placas son muy sencillas y funcionan pero: no están muy bien compensadas termicamente, si funcionan a 70 w pueden embalarse y destruir el par de salida.
 Conviene poner uno de los diodos de polarizacion fijado al disipador cerca de los Tr de salida y usar  ventilación forzada. Si te aparece 50 volt en la linea de parlantes y revisaste bien todo ,puede estar en corto uno de lo Tr driver o uno de los Tr de salida final. Por supuesto es mi modesta opinion.


----------

